# Junk Mail Artist Turns Postal Refuse Into Amazing Portraits



## USAMomma (Apr 14, 2011)

Sandhi Schimmel Gold may be the most unusual person in the world.

How so? Well, unlike most people, she actually enjoys getting junk mail.

Even stranger: She may make more money off it than the companies that send it to her.
Junk Mail Artist Turns Postal Refuse Into Amazing Portraits


----------



## USAMomma (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out some of her portraits here:
Schimmel Art


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing talent ..thanks for sharing


----------

